# Step-Daughter in Divorce



## ffejllessur (Sep 21, 2017)

My wife and I have not been together for about 2 yrs now. Her and I raised her daughter from a previous relationship from 2 1/2 to 11. Her father has requested I no longer have communication with his daughter. Him and my wife are saying I brainwashed her. She has been acting out since I moved out. I know she is only acting out because she is not allowed to have contact with me even though I was the biggest father figure in her life for 8 1/2 yrs since her father is a every other weekend father who has only been to one school concert in her life. I really wish there was something I could do but I feel stuck because anything I say or do will make me the bad guy and that I only want to "brainwash" her more. I still consider her my own and every time I pick up my daughter it hurts I can't take my step daughter with us. Don't really have a question, just throwing this out there for anyone that might be going through the same thing to let them know they are not alone. 

JV


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Why are you not divorced yet? This is a sad situation for both you and your SD, unfortunately, I dont think there is really anything you can do about it since she biologically isnt yours. Get your divorce ASAP so you dont have to deal with these people any more. I'm very sorry you are going through this.


----------

